# Feed Your Dog Human Food??



## lucy82

Do you feed your dog human food?? If so, what kinds??


----------



## Emoore

Raw meats of all kinds.
Cooked chicken breast for training treats
hot dogs
cheese
peanut butter
cottage cheese
plain yogurt
bread
green beans
some fruits


----------



## debbiecoyne

We give Bandit, Lamb & Chicken burger added to his Royal Canine food three times a week for his morning meal. He loves it


----------



## atravis

Hmmmm... I don't think of the organ meat/whole rabbit that I feed as "human food"... at least not for this human! Yuck! Couldn't PAY me to eat it!

The beef and back when I was feeding it, the chicken... yeah, guess you could call it "human food". No need to be stingy, though, its just as much "dog food" as anything


----------



## kiya

I buy & cook chicken for them to add to thier kibble or I will give them leftover meat. I use steak, cheese or hot dogs for training. When I can I make liver brownies they love them. As a treat sometimes I'd give them frozen vanilla yogurt. Rice & chopmeat if loose stool.


----------



## Lilie

Although I feed partial raw...I thought the poll meant feeding food that us skin folks were actually eating at the time, or left overs from meals we consumed.


----------



## selzer

leftover anything really. Beef stew, potato soup, chicken, turkey, pizza crusts, chicken papricka, spanish rice, spinach chicken, cheese, lunch meat, eggs, yogurt, beef, potato, carrots. Probably a bajillion other things I am not thinking about like apples, blueberries, etc.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

My pup NEVER gets food that we cook for our dinner. Granted he will get cheese as training treats, but he doesn't get our "left overs". Neither pup does. They are allergic to corn so I'd rather not deal with runny stool and a beggin pup...


----------



## Stosh

I always feed the 'human food' after he's eaten his regular meal, but I do give him scrambled eggs, yogurt, peanut butter, raw meats, brown rice sometimes. He LOVES sweet potatoes. I use string cheese, hot dogs and cubed chicken for training treats, as well as beef crunchies. I guess all the training treats are human food. But as far a table scraps, no I haven't given him any.


----------



## King&Skylar

Skylar gets hotdogs, cheese, steak, cheerios and chicken for training. 
No random human food, only for training sessions.


----------



## Kris10

I clicked "occasionally" and also "only if he doesn't beg"--not sure if both registered. Never at or near the table! You do that one time and you are doomed to being stared at during meals forever

I will add that he has to do something before getting any treat, even if it is just "sit".


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake gets a raw egg yolk every now and then...I don't eat the yolk, trimmings from chicken and beef before it is cooked. Any left over protein really. I just add it to his kibble that day.
He does get string cheese and hotdogs for training....


----------



## Lesley1905

Our dogs get yogurt, blueberries, apples, sweet potatoes, veges etc. Of course not with every meal  But I feed partial raw as well!


----------



## LARHAGE

I clean my refrigerator out every Saturday prior to going to the market, so I take the lid of the plastic trash can I keep the bags of kibble in and put all the food I want to clear out spread out on the lid and let all the dogs share the potpourri of goodies, all of my dogs share nicely and look so forward to this routine.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I think the poll meant when you are done eating dinner do you give your dogs the leftovers or throw the leftovers out. I am not sure because there were two titles to the poll-very confusing?? In that case, no we don't feed any leftovers to our dogs, but they do get as treats(not off of our plates)pnut butter,carrots,apples and oranges. My minpin is absolutely addicted to those little baby carrots and he goes nuts over oranges.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Zoey doesn't get too many "extras" because of her thyroid problem which leads to really easy weight gain. She does get SMALL amounts of leftovers (only like 2-3 bites at most. On rare occasions she is allowed to have extra "nono" foods. Like Saturday she was getting a bunch of doritos during our UFC party xD) and she gets chicken necks 2-3x a week to help with her teeth.

Chance on the other hand eats pretty much anything and every thing. xD He gets left over foods from meals (And like Larhage, I give him whatever is cleaned out from the fridge each week) and "healthy" extras like meats, eggs, yogurt, cheese, ect that I buy for "him". I also sometimes put a little vegetable or olive oil on his kibble. (Plus he gets fish oil daily along with a cranberry pill, vitamin E, ester-C, joint supplement and garlic pill each day) 2-3x a week he gets RMB (mostly pig feet, turkey necks, pork necks and chicken quarters) for dental health even though I do brush his teeth. Anytime we trim meats, he gets all the fat chunks.  Does wonders for his coat!  So yeah, my dogs eat quite a bit of human food.


----------



## lhczth

I feed raw so they always get human food.  Vala and her kids love fruit so I share that with then. I also give left over cooked veggies or meat scraps and then I use hotdogs, cheese, left over meat and stuff in training.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I give my dog human food all the time. My vet said feeding dogs a variety of food helps reduce the chance of the dog developing food allergies.


----------



## Good_Karma

Cooked chicken, cooked beef, scrambled egg yolks, cheese of all kinds, yogurt, radishes, carrots, peas, squash, zucchini, strawberries, bananas, blackberries, raspberries, blueberries, whole dates, peanuts, pretzels, popcorn, tuna...

Honestly, if it's not on my list of foods that are poisonous for dogs, they get to try it. Always as a treat, not as leftovers. I don't believe in feeding my dogs my leftovers because I love leftovers and want them for myself.


----------



## DCluver33

haha I clicked the wrong button I should have put occasionally. 
Dodger and Molly get green beans, hot dogs, chicken, sometimes steak, and I haven't given them yogurt yet but I want to give it to them one time. other than that they get no other people food. I mainly used these items and high value treats. I can't give them cheese otherwise they get nasty runny poos. sorry for the visual lol


----------



## vicky2200

I chose always, because it was the closest to the truth. Generally I give my dogs some of what Im eating, even if its only one bite. However, if they have been bad recently, like stealing food when Im not looking, they don't get any of that meal.

As for what kinds.. all kinds that aren't known for causing problems. Even things that most people would be like umm you cant give your dog that, I do. My dogs stomachs are used to this, so they dont get an upset because of that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Raw fed here too.. not sure if that is considered "human food" though.

But.. I do have a question.. 

Does the popcorn Stark and I just ate together count as human food? Clearly he thinks it was made just for him..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Kris10 said:


> Never at or near the table! You do that one time and you are doomed to being stared at during meals forever


I do it here and the dogs KNOW not to sit and stare at us during meal times. They go and lay down and wait until I tell them I have something for them.

It's not every meal and it could be anything from pizza crusts to leftover meatloaf (if there IS any leftover).


----------



## ozzymama

Yup, 9/10 times we save him a bite at the end of our meals. Except tonights supper, I'm having a baked tater and put salsa on it so no sharing tonight!
When my MIL visited she made dh some soup - mommy suck, Oz was watching her in the kitchen she asked what he was doing I said, waiting for a piece of what you are cutting up. She says he eats carrots? I said yes and he'll have some of the potato and turnip you are cutting up too!


----------



## Jake71

I only give a dog/cat/etc.. human food if it's not been spiced up or covered with strange stuff.

Last week she got some steak. I had my gf cook it without spices and stuff so that I could give some to the dog.


----------



## selzer

I am just glad that other people give their dog left over pizza crusts. I thought I would hear about it for that.


----------



## hmeiss

We will occasionally give them leftover meat - steak, pot roast, chicken if it doesn't have a sauce or lots of spice on it. They have to wait patiently til we're through with dinner though. No begging allowed.


----------



## doggiedad

my dogs kibble is normally mix with something. every now and then
we'll give him his kibble with warm water. my GF thinks we should
feed him his kibble plain sometimes just in case we have nothing
to add to it.

my dogs kibble is mixed with some of the following:

> cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast 
> raw ground beef
> raw chicken backs
> rice, quinoa, millet
> raw eggs
> organic yogurt
> sardines, mackerel, salmon (no salt added)
> fruit
> veggies
> salmon oil, coconut oil, flax seed oil.
> left overs depending on what it is (no seasoning)
> home made biscuits/treats.


----------



## DJEtzel

Yep, Frag gets just about anything leftover that's safe.


----------



## Emoore

selzer said:


> I am just glad that other people give their dog left over pizza crusts. I thought I would hear about it for that.


Rockay _always_ gets a pizza crust when we have pizza. He also gets a fry or two when we go through a drive-through. He's learned to love drive-throughs and gets excited when we drive up to one.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

selzer said:


> I am just glad that other people give their dog left over pizza crusts. I thought I would hear about it for that.


People get upset? What?!

I thought giving the dog(s) the left over crust from pizza was in our contract? Hmmm.. I am definitely going to have to look that over!


----------



## DJEtzel

elisabeth_00117 said:


> People get upset? What?!
> 
> I thought giving the dog(s) the left over crust from pizza was in our contract? Hmmm.. I am definitely going to have to look that over!


Lol, right? That's always been the rule around here!


----------



## GusGus

I feed my dog some "human" foods but for the most part he likes to steal fruits and veggies out of the garden and lick all the juices out.


----------



## Kyleigh

Kyleigh's never had anything BUT human food ... and oh yeah, tripe (which could be human food, but certainly not in my life time!)

Ky will eat ANYTHING that I put in her bowl of meat / organs and bones ... if it's in her bowl, she doesn't think twice!


----------



## Gharrissc

Instead of canned food I will sometimes make a broth with chicken,lamb,fish or some other kind of meat and mix it in with the food. On raw days I give them the same things,but in a raw form,plus organs or whatever else I can find for them.


----------



## PatchonGSD

I will use leftover meat from meals as high value training treats but thats it.


----------



## TommyB681

Ill give her something here and there. She doesnt beg so I dont need to worry about giving into bad habbits but if Im cooking and have a little something Ill give her a bite


----------



## gmcwife1

Leftovers, no. 

But as treats, yes  They get strawberries, cheese, green beans and pumpkin.


----------



## robk

Left overs; no. Human grade food? 100% yes!


----------



## robk

robk said:


> Left overs; no. Human grade food? 100% yes!


Ok, strike this last statement. I just caught my wife giving Ruger some cookie dough.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Well, Gabe's raw fed every day, but sometimes leftovers get chopped up and used for training treats.


----------



## Catpaw

Special meat treats on Holidays. No leftovers and nothing from the table. Odin likes broccoli, Loki snubs veggies. They both like bananas, apples, cheese and grab little treats that fall on the floor


----------



## DollBaby

Yes I give some bites of human food and potato's are her fav next to meat. When road tripping when I swing through something to grab a bite she gets her own (plain) burger or hot dog


----------



## huntergreen

used human food as a treat during early training. now almost always kibble.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter only gets "human" food... hardly gets dog stuff. He's fed a raw diet and gets raw stuff and healthy human food for treats.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Yes they eat table scraps and if we go get burgers I always get a cheeseburger plain for them to share!


----------



## Crimes

I try to avoid it as much as possible. I don't think he'd had anything yet, except for pumpkin mixed in with his dry food. Sometimes raw.
I would never allow him the table scraps.


----------



## AdamandEve

I rarely give her table food and scraps. However when Im cooking I do call her
and give her a niblet or something. More so for training purposes. I do get her hot dogs and string cheese for training or going on walks or too the park. I just pull of a morsel off whenever she does something good or when I praise her. Yes i keep a hotdog in my pocket...well two hotdogs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Hmmmmm, 

Let's see, 

My girls LOVE Chicken Papricka and Chicken and Rice, and Creamed Chicken over rice with vegetables, 

When we are out, they can have a plain cheeseburger, ice cream, a regular Arby's Roast beef, remains from any restaurant meal, and occasionally, if I have two dogs with me, I will get a dinner for three at the Boston Market. I get the stuffing for me, I split the beef three ways, give them both a hunk of corn bred and whatever veggies. 

All of them will eat Raw Chicken in lieu of a meal. 

Babs and sometimes Jenna will get oranges, brussel sprouts, fried potatoes, sausages, pizza crusts, and any cartilage from wings. Any leftovers really, mac and cheese, chicken noodle soup. I draw the line at bean soup though, I don't need the extra gas going on.


----------



## GSxOwner

No table scraps...but I definitely feel more comfortable feeding my dog actual beef rather than something that's beef "flavor". Beef flavor is far more scary to me than actual beef. Also feed chicken turkey and veg


----------



## doggiedad

> raw ground beef.
> organic yogurt.
> pear, apple, blueberry.
> cooked chicken.
> fresh fish.
> canned fish (in water, no salt added).
> salmon oil
> beef, pork, lamb, rabbit, deer.
> extra virgin olive.
> some leftover (depending on what it is).
> rice.
> filtered water and spring water. (i don't like 
our tap water).
> raw egg.
> some green veggies
> sweet potato (fresh).


----------



## doggiedad

i give my dog food off the table, from the pot, etc. if i'm
eating in the livingroom i can give him something. if i don't
want him near me after feeding him from the table i can
say "back up" or hand him something and say "go to your
bed".



Kris10 said:


> I clicked "occasionally" and also "only if he doesn't beg"--not sure if both registered.
> 
> >>>>> Never at or near the table! You do that one time and you are doomed to being stared at during meals forever<<<<<
> 
> I will add that he has to do something before getting any treat, even if it is just "sit".


----------



## arycrest

As treats (small amounts), the Hooligans eat just about everything I eat including meats, vegetables, fruit, grains, fish, dairy, etc. On special occasions (like birthdays) I often get them something from a fast food restaurant like burgers.


----------



## boomer11

my pup gets any food that i dont finish. we call him the garbage disposal. why throw food away when you can give it to your dog?


----------



## AngelaA6

I give Gunther fruit occasionally, same with veggies and choice raw meats. I try to keep it limited (as in not a regular thing) so he doesnt think he'll always get something that im eating. String cheese though :/ as soon as he hears it open he's at my feet staring.  I just tell him "not for you" or "not yours" and he goes away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRescueHawkeyeGSD

Grapes avocados and tomatoes you should avoid says our vet. Although we did feed our first shep mix avocados for all 16 years.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

